# Nikon sells 75,000,000 th lens.



## weltweit (Dec 18, 2012)

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2012/12/17/nikkor-75-milionth-nikkor

And I own four which I am happy with, three bought used and one bought new.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 19, 2012)

I am most disappointed that Nikon continue to call there lenses Nikkor instead of the photographic traditional word form of Nikkar. Many the other camera makers used the latin ar ending to describe their lenses back in the day. Nikon just didn't understand.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 19, 2012)

I think they should have said what lens it was, that was the 75 millionth.


----------

